

What do you think of mobile game startups? - nhannah

I have realized using the newest tools myself and an artist could put out 2-4 good/cool games a year for Android and iPhone. I was wondering what HN thought about starting a startup with that fact as the base. Also is YC interested in game companies?
======
gyardley
In order to be really successful on iOS you have to make an extraordinarily
excellent game (which is hard to do), license some intellectual property that
your audience is already familiar with, or have a large marketing budget you
can use to buy your way to prominent placement.

On Android there's a bit more opportunity - if you move quickly, you can do
alright by ripping off iOS game concepts that haven't been ported over yet.
Monetization is still pretty bleak vs. iOS.

Funding's available to companies who've already had some successes (although
in that case you really shouldn't need to take it) or to new teams with a
track record at other companies.

There are a _ton_ of people doing this - you'll face a lot of competition. I
wouldn't let that stop you if you're super-passionate about the field and your
ideas.

I know of one YC company doing exactly this and doing well, although they got
there after a pivot - they were accepted on the basis of something completely
different.

~~~
nhannah
This is really excellent insight. I think we are going to build one game first
to see how our development and success rate go and if there is any traction
there we will look toward an incubator. I feel like being involved with
incubators such as YC gives a sense of legitimacy that would allow us to build
games for larger companies or license material that would otherwise be
unavailable to us as a startup. I am not familiar with licensing though so I
could be wrong.

~~~
gyardley
The biggest issue with licensing is the upfront - generally the people you're
licensing from will want a guaranteed minimum paid in advance against future
royalties.

The second biggest issue with licensing is dealing with the people you're
licensing from, who are rightly concerned about the impact of your game on
their brand.

Third biggest issue is the legal fees - you'll need a lawyer who knows their
way around such contracts.

I've got no idea whether Y Combinator's reputation would help with content
licensing or not.

~~~
nhannah
In all honesty I would be happier making my own games. I am just thinking
other possible directions if people don't take to the games I create as a way
to stay in the field. So far writing game code is the most fun I have had
programming. I also don't want to join a studio as I see little benefit to not
being part of a founding team when it takes such small groups to create games
with the newest tools.

------
mhlakhani
I think they're viable in terms of business prospects as long as you can get
good games out consistently. I'm currently working at a startup that puts out
mobile apps, we're currently moving into the gaming market.

Not sure about any funding, though.

------
nhannah
Sorry this was meant for ask HN but posted from my phone so it went to the
wrong place.

------
rgbrgb
If you like games a lot, do it!

